# The Fog



## PhotoXopher (Jan 19, 2010)

Took a photograph of the foggy conditions this morning and had a little fun with it.


----------



## icassell (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmmmm .... I sort of expect a close-up to reveal that those lights are on a UFO

I like this image.


----------



## rocdoc (Jan 19, 2010)

Sweet! What is the person wearing? Something skin tight, it appears (I hope!... )


----------



## mishele (Jan 19, 2010)

Very cool picture!! I could see it being a cover for a horror movie! 
So I think the guys naked....lol


----------



## D3KNikki (Jan 19, 2010)

Creepy. hahaha. Good job!


----------



## icassell (Jan 19, 2010)

mishele said:


> So I think the guys naked....lol



... slaps your mind ... :lmao:


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

I just photoshopped in the person and headlights, but I got the idea from how I felt taking the original photo... now THAT was a freaky feeling. 

Here's the original shot, as you can see - it needed a naked person and headlights


----------



## jordan! (Jan 19, 2010)

I actually prefer the original, but both versions are cool.


----------



## Moonb007 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice shot


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 19, 2010)

Creepy photo. You should replace the little guy in the middle with a silhouette of a guy holding an axe or something. It would make the photo that much creepier. Cool shot though. My only complaint is that the figure looks like it has some weird motion blur going upwards or something.

Oh, and If I saw a naked guy standing in front of his car on a foggy rod, I'd be pretty damn nervous!


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma (Jan 19, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought of this the other night while driving home...what a creepy and wonderful shot!


----------



## Jankster (Jan 20, 2010)

very cool man!


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2010)

He was naked......what do I win?!!


----------



## LokiZ (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought Dr. Manhattan was blue?

Nice pic and nice photoshopping.  I just figured the lights were photoshopped in, didn't look too close.  So I think you achieved nicely.


----------



## John de Michele (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice shot.  Very eerie.

John.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Shocknawe (Jan 31, 2010)

nice I like it both ways...mysterious.


----------



## wfduncan (Jan 31, 2010)

The photoshopped version is really funny.

The original is really cool.  Simple yet powerful. Also kind of looks like one of those motivational posters.


----------



## NateS (Jan 31, 2010)

Both versions are great.  I honestly am not sure which version I prefer, but leaning toward the second more simplistic version.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 1, 2010)

it reminds me of a movie: Mothman Prophecies


----------



## mat wildlife (Feb 1, 2010)

The original is creepy enough for me. Well seen and taken.


----------

